# Limited edition evo's!



## Tommy d. (Aug 12, 2012)

Check out Cannondale.com for 2 special edition frame sets for 2013! Torn between these and the one I have on order


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

For the lazy ones in the crowd...........(me included)...........could ya post a link?


----------



## Tommy d. (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry;-)

http://www.cannondale.com/nor/news/Limited-edition-framesets-en

Just checked the US pages, but cant find it threre! I am in Europe (NOR from the link above), but might not to be availabel in the US?

T.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

They are NOT available in the USA, unfortunately.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Why in the blankety blank, wouldn't they offer it to the U.S.?!

Is the EU market bigger for Cannondale?

U.S. founded co., headquartered in Conn., selling a limited ed. frame that is NOT offered in the U.S.?
huh?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I find it even more odd that the US CHAMP REPLICA would be made available in Europe but not in the US...

Personally, I prefer the stock colors.


----------



## RobH1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I like the stars and stripes, cool frame. Can not understand how that could not be available in the states, crazy!!!


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

A red, white, & blue frame with white stars not available in the US
Oh well, I am content with some of the stock colors.
But is they ever offer any of these on the market....
Tour tech 2012: Peter Sagan's Green Jersey Cannondale Super Six Evo Special | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more
Or...
Peter Sagan’s Custom “Tourminator” SRAM RED-2012 equipped Cannondale SuperSix EVO | theroaddiaries


----------



## Tommy d. (Aug 12, 2012)

eekase said:


> Tour tech 2012: Peter Sagan's Green Jersey Cannondale Super Six Evo Special | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


Apparantly they made another bike in that color, but this is a Flash belonging to a sales rep in Norway. Apprantly we are huge Cannondale consumers despit the small population, and I hear Cannondale's chief designer is even Norwegian. Sorry for MTB stuff, but thought it might be interesting anyway...

[terrengsykkel.no] - Sykkelnyheter - Telex: Fornøyd leverandør

T.


----------

